# Per le donne di tradimento.net



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.


mi è successo l'opposto Oscù. E non una volta sola. 
Però, nel caso capitasse uno moooolto scarso...
Sai che non lo so come reagirei? 
Dipende poi molto da lui: non è detto che uno non dotato dalla natura non possa comunque essere un bravo amante.
Dei succitati fortunatoni di cui dicevo, uno non lo fu affatto, forse convinto che la quantità supplisse la qualità... ma non è così. Ed infatti lo sfanculai.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi è successo l'opposto Oscù. E non una volta sola.
> Però, nel caso capitasse uno moooolto scarso...
> Sai che non lo so come reagirei?
> Dipende poi molto da lui: non è detto che uno non dotato dalla natura non possa comunque essere un bravo amante.
> Dei succitati fortunatoni di cui dicevo, uno non lo fu affatto, forse convinto che la quantità supplisse la qualità... ma non è così. Ed infatti lo sfanculai.


Vabbè a me interessava l'aspetto psicologico!Mi chiedo se nella donna subentra uno stato di delusione/frustazione,e se le dimensioni ridotte possano essere un fattore ostativo nella prosecuzione della storia.Mi scuso se uso una terminologia piuttosto forbita e ricercata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè a me interessava l'aspetto psicologico!Mi chiedo se nella donna subentra uno stato di delusione/frustazione,e se le dimensioni ridotte possano essere un fattore ostativo nella prosecuzione della storia.Mi scuso se uso una terminologia piuttosto forbita e ricercata.


Nella donna, come per l'uomo, subentra la frustrazione quando non è soddisfatta.
E l'uomo, per soddisfarla, ha mezzi alternativi.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nella donna, come per l'uomo, subentra la frustrazione quando non è soddisfatta.
> E l'uomo, per soddisfarla, ha mezzi alternativi.


Vabbè questo è il caso tuo....magari una ci rimane e si mette a piangere....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè questo è il caso tuo....magari una ci rimane e si mette a piangere....


ma quando lo vede, dici?:mrgreen:
vabbè ma i vincitori si vedono al traguardo, mica alla partenza!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando lo vede, dici?:mrgreen:
> vabbè ma i vincitori si vedono al traguardo, mica alla partenza!:mrgreen:


E ma se parti male,al traguardo quando ci arrivi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma se parti male,al traguardo quando ci arrivi?


ma ... di quanto stiamo parlando?
Cioè... se non stiamo parlando di situazioni patologiche... nel qual caso... capisco.
Però dai, lui può sempre partire con l'orale.
Ok... alla lunga non è la stessa cosa
Ma se lui è un uomo intelligente si attrezza:mrgreen: il progresso serve a tante cose:mrgreen: e quando c'è la complicità...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

Mai capitato, anzi proprio l'opposto... 
però una mia amica con cui ci si confida e anche lei sempre abituata ai "big" :mrgreen: quando le capitò mi ha raccontato che l'entusiasmo le è scemato...e non vedeva l'ora che lui finisse... inutile dire che non si siano rivisti... poverino... personalmente non so come reagirei... ma non penso bene... poi se parliamo di solo sesso... se c'è amore non mando tutto a... per dei cm... in una coppia c'è molto altro... 
però ora ora ora sono fortunatissima e me lo tengo.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Caro Oscù, si mi è capitato.... ma condivido con con Sbri che le vittorie si vedono al traguardo e non alla partenza. 
Dipende che cosa vuoi da quell'uomo, certo che se è soltanto un toy boy  e hai deciso di andarci a letto solo per divertirti un pò e perchè ti ispirava sesso l'impattto non è un granchè...e magari non lo rivedi più.
Se invece è una persona che ti interessa l'approccio è diverso. 

Non mi dimenticherò mai una amica in vacanza, mi lasciò da sola in albergo la prima sera per ritornare alle 6 del mattino successivo, bussare alla porta e alla mia domanda: "almeno valeva la pena? "

rispose: "Cal, una roba talmente piccola che se mi ci infilavo uno spillo godevo di più, andiamo a fare colazione va, la stanno già servendo".

Lei si che era rimasta delusa... Ci ridiamo ancora adesso e usiamo il "meno di uno spillo" come metro di paragone!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

*oscuro*

perchè? eppure sembravate così ....... così....... amici. perchè ridicolizzarlo in questo modo, perchè porlo alla mercè di tutte. questo è stato un colpo troppo basso, certo lui è quello che è, come tutti d'altronde, con i suoi pro ed i contro.
ne abbiamo parlato iniseme, abbiamo anche scherzato su questo suo handicap, ma così proprio no.

Ultimo, caro amico, mi dissocio da quello che ha scritto il fetente di Oscuro e quasi sarei disposto a scusarmi per lui, se ne valesse la pena, ma ad un essere così meschino non è convenevole rivolgergli neanche la parola.


Oscuro sei un bastardo.


----------



## zanna (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Caro Oscù, si mi è capitato.... ma condivido con con Sbri che le vittorie si vedono al traguardo e non alla partenza.
> Dipende che cosa vuoi da quell'uomo, certo che se è soltanto un toy boy  e hai deciso di andarci a letto solo per divertirti un pò e perchè ti ispirava sesso l'impattto non è un granchè...e magari non lo rivedi più.
> Se invece è una persona che ti interessa l'approccio è diverso.
> 
> ...


Certo che la tua amica c'è l'ha proprio messa tutta .... una roba talmente piccola da farla tornare alle 6 di mattina?
mmmmmm


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè? eppure sembravate così ....... così....... amici. perchè ridicolizzarlo in questo modo, perchè porlo alla mercè di tutte. questo è stato un colpo troppo basso, certo lui è quello che è, come tutti d'altronde, con i suoi pro ed i contro.
> ne abbiamo parlato iniseme, abbiamo anche scherzato su questo suo handicap, ma così proprio no.
> 
> Ultimo, caro amico, mi dissocio da quello che ha scritto il fetente di Oscuro e quasi sarei disposto a scusarmi per lui, se ne valesse la pena, ma ad un essere così meschino non è convenevole rivolgergli neanche la parola.
> ...


Tu non ci crederai, ma sto cominciando sul serio ad amarvi..! cosa c'è più bello di un sorriso, una risata... 


Calippo... minchia papà ero io quello dell'albergo.. Mi chiamano spillo in città..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Certo che la tua amica c'è l'ha proprio messa tutta .... una roba talmente piccola da farla tornare alle 6 di mattina?
> mmmmmm


ci sarà stata poca luce.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> una risata...
> 
> 
> Calippo... minchia papà ero io quello dell'albergo.. Mi chiamano spillo in città..!


sono felice per te che l'hai presa (la storia, il resto non lo so) a ridere.

devi però convenire che Oscuro è no figlio e zoccola e approfitta della tua bontà.


----------



## Principessa (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.


Vale anche il petting?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono felice per te che l'hai presa (la storia, il resto non lo so) a ridere.
> 
> devi però convenire che Oscuro è no figlio e zoccola e approfitta della tua bontà.



Quoto tutto e poi riferisco.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

ultimo ma che cazzo di avatar te sei messo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Non so perchè ma viene da scrivere e che cazzo..!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ultimo ma che cazzo di avatar te sei messo



Aòò spera che oscuro non metta il suo, non basterebbe l'intero schermo..... misteri della vita... :incazzato:


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

ULTIMO MA SCHE SCHIFO TOGLI STA ROBA


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ULTIMO MA SCHE SCHIFO TOGLI STA ROBA



Levata..! volevo vedere se postava il cosino oscuro cosa gli dicevi.... eh?


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Levata..! volevo vedere se postava il cosino oscuro cosa gli dicevi.... eh?



STESSA ROBA! se volessi vedere dei falli andrei su youporn!


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> STESSA ROBA! se volessi vedere dei falli andrei su youporn!



ecco, brava


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> STESSA ROBA! se volessi vedere dei falli andrei su youporn!


ti verrebbe più semplice alla Tv, su "a tutto campo".




ua, uaha, uahahah, uauauahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

chissà se era veramente il suo. troppo grande.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Vedo che in quanto a umorismo siamo messi bene, e concludere che volendo veder qualcosa c'è youporn è tutto un dire e un consenso a quello che è un perbenismo permesso citando semplicemente youporn . 

Vabbuò è stato tolto, lo scandalo è finito, chiudiamoci nella stanza con youporn che non ci vede nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti verrebbe più semplice alla Tv, su "a tutto campo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consiglierei un fermo immagine eventualmente.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Consiglierei un fermo immagine eventualmente.


ma su youporn che falli possono esserci? ci sarà chi fa lo sgambetto e l'attrice che cade sul pistolino dell'attore, oppure qualche spinta in più da dietro, oppure ancora l'attore incazzato che schizza in faccia alla stessa povera attrice, certo falli da certellino rosso. 

Da espulsione 

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma su youporn che falli possono esserci? ci sarà chi fa lo sgambetto e l'attrice che cade sul pistolino dell'attore, oppure qualche spinta in più, uno schizzo in faccia, certo falli da certellino rosso. Da espulsione :rotfl:



auahhaahahhah oddiomio..! non scrivere certe cose che i bambini ci leggono. Porco.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*

Ma scusate!Si parla di cazzi e mandate in vacca sto 3d disquisendo di avatar?Simy fai la furba?Allora andiamo avanti,avete fatto mai termini di paragone?


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

ecco adesso ditemi chi è che mi ha disapprovato???????????????????????????????? 

su quali basi? 

perchè ho richiamato al decoro...?

fatemi capire...


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

se leggi le prime parole di Oscuro, voleva fare una discussione seria,................. qua t'immagini :rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se leggi le prime parole di Oscuro, voleva fare una discussione seria,................. qua t'immagini :rotfl:




io ho risposto seriamente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ULTIMO MA SCHE SCHIFO TOGLI STA ROBA





Calipso ha detto:


> ecco adesso ditemi chi è che mi ha disapprovato????????????????????????????????
> 
> su quali basi?
> 
> ...


ti sei scandalizzata per le dimensioni microscopiche: di la verità, su.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, brava



grazie per il rosso


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusate!Si parla di cazzi e mandate in vacca sto 3d disquisendo di avatar?Simy fai la furba?Allora andiamo avanti,avete fatto mai termini di paragone?


io non trombo, sono pura e casta, quindi non posso rispondere


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ecco adesso ditemi chi è che mi ha disapprovato????????????????????????????????
> 
> su quali basi?
> 
> ...



Ti ho disapprovato io, te e Simy.

Perchè? perchè si stava a scherzare, conosci la parola humor ? Bene si stava scherzando. Direi che citare youporn per riprendere uno scherzo fine a se stesso, perchè di quello si trattava è stato alquanto eccessivo.


è vero a me manca la classe e postare un cazzo fa schifo.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ecco adesso ditemi chi è che mi ha disapprovato????????????????????????????????
> 
> su quali basi?
> 
> ...



sono stata disapprovata pure io, tranquilla, probabilmente siamo noi a non avere sense of humor. mentre chi si mette un cazzo in avatar può vantare di star cazzeggiando.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ho disapprovato io, te e Simy.
> 
> Perchè? perchè si stava a scherzare, conosci la parola humor ? Bene si stava scherzando. Direi che citare youporn per riprendere uno scherzo fine a se stesso, perchè di quello si trattava è stato alquanto eccessivo.
> 
> ...




vabè Ultimo...sarò io che non ho sense of humor.... :diffi:


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono stata disapprovata pure io, tranquilla, probabilmente siamo noi a non avere sense of humor. mentre chi si mette un cazzo in avatar può vantare di star cazzeggiando.


già... siamo noi Simy indietro...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono stata disapprovata pure io, tranquilla, probabilmente siamo noi a non avere sense of humor. mentre chi si mette un cazzo in avatar può vantare di star cazzeggiando.



Stavolta non lascio correre, mi sono rotto del tutto. stavo cazzenggiando Lui lo può affermare, ma anche se non lo affermasse te lo affermo io e tanto ti basta. e visto che affermo che stavo cazzeggiando ti ripeto, ok..! postare quel cazzo fa schifo, vedetevi youporn. semplice. Non capisci L'humor? non lo capisci manco se te lo sto scrivendo che stavo cazzeggiando? che posso farci? non posso assolutamente farci nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> vabè Ultimo...sarò io che non ho sense of humor.... :diffi:



Ma quando maiii! mariaaaaaaaa ma che dici? sono io che sono un porco tutto qua.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta non lascio correre, mi sono rotto del tutto. stavo cazzenggiando Lui lo può affermare, ma anche se non lo affermasse te lo affermo io e tanto ti basta. e visto che affermo che stavo cazzeggiando ti ripeto, ok..! postare quel cazzo fa schifo, vedetevi youporn. semplice. Non capisci L'humor? non lo capisci manco se te lo sto scrivendo che stavo cazzeggiando? che posso farci? non posso assolutamente farci nulla.




bel modo di cazzeggiare che hai...

ciao


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bel modo di cazzeggiare che hai...
> 
> ciao



O così o pomì.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O così o pomì.



pazienza, continuerò ad ignorarti come faccio da tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pazienza, continuerò ad ignorarti come faccio da tempo.



Lo sto notando.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

OSCURO SEI UN CAZZONE: HAI VISTO PER APRIRE ddd DEL CAZZO COM'è ANDATA A FINIRE? SI STANNO INCAZZANDO TUTTI :rotfl:



ma smettetela, si scherzava, dai. ma che ..... veramente. Su.

capisco che faceva schifo, era proprio inguardabile, piccolo, minuto, tutto peloso, ma litigare mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oSCURO SEI UN CAZZONE: HAI VISTO PER APRIRE ddd DEL CAZZO COM'è ANDATA A FINIRE? SI STANNO INCAZZANDO TUTTI :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se uno gli fa notare una cosa e lui rosica non è un problema mio.


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.



ma che incubo:unhappy:
vorrei dormire la notte, cortesemente



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pazienza, continuerò ad ignorarti come faccio da tempo.


Simy, dai, si capiva che scherzava, tant'è che lo ha tolto subito. ma dai.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Simy, dai, si capiva che scherzava, tant'è che lo ha tolto subito. ma dai.



Non sono una che si scandalizza se vede un pisello eh. 
comunque tranquilli sono io che non "apprezzo" l'umorismo


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma che incubo:unhappy:
> vorrei dormire la notte, cortesemente
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi?soffri di insonnia vero?


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?soffri di insonnia vero?



no...

perchè apri 'sti 3d spaventevoli?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non sono una che si scandalizza se vede un pisello eh.
> *comunque tranquilli sono io che non "apprezzo" l'umorismo*


simy con me questi discorsi non li puoi fare. t'ha dato fastidio, e la stessa cosa ho pensato io, ma non perchè m'ha dato fastidio l'immagine, per il luogo in cui siamo. 

se poi avete preso un rosso da lui perchè in qualche modo ha interpretato il vostro invito in maniera diversa, qua non posso farci nulla. 

Però era ovvio che scherzasse.

fate voi, mi pare esagerato l'atteggiamento dell'uno e dell'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*

Vuoi che ti incollo quello che tu io ed altri abbiamo scritto qua dentro? vediamo se un avatar messo per un minuto può apparire schifoso in confronto a quello che spessissimo qua dentro si scrive anche scherzando? 

Basta dirmi ok clà e mi metto ad incollare da qua a domani.

Certi moralismi del cazzo farli a me è veramente eccessivo eh. Soprattutto quando si ha la chiara visione di uno scherzo durato poco più di un minuto e in quello scherzo mi mettevo io in gioco come colui da sfottere.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Claudio l'ho capito benissimo e penso la stessa cosa, non per prendere posizione per te, ma non vado neanche contro simy e calippo. è vero giornalmente esageriamo con le parole ed i doppi sensi, ma siccome siamo persone mature, anche troppo alcuni, ci si diverte: non capisco l'atteggiamento di simy ma non capisco neanche il perchè hai dato i rossi.

tagliamo la testa al toro? pubblica un cazzone enorme, vedrai che nessuno si lamenterà. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudio l'ho capito benissimo e penso la stessa cosa, non per prendere posizione per te, ma non vado neanche contro simy e calippo. è vero giornalmente esageriamo con le parole ed i doppi sensi, ma siccome siamo persone mature, anche troppo alcuni, ci si diverte: non capisco l'atteggiamento di simy ma non capisco neanche il perchè hai dato i rossi.
> 
> tagliamo la testa al toro? pubblica un cazzone enorme, vedrai che nessuno si lamenterà. :rotfl:



Ho dato i rossi per principio, soltanto per principio, prima ho spiegato che scherzavo, ho aspettato per vedere se mi si riconoscesse che scherzavo, ho anche scritto che faceva schifo quell'avatar, ma nulla il vuoto assoluto se non la presa di posizione, quindi è partito il rosso. 

Ma il rosso scrivono che non importa a nessuno quindi.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> no...
> 
> perchè apri 'sti 3d spaventevoli?:rotfl:


Mi affascina la testa delle donne,mi piace quando esternano i loro pensieri più reconditi...!


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> simy con me questi discorsi non li puoi fare. t'ha dato fastidio, e la stessa cosa ho pensato io, ma non perchè m'ha dato fastidio l'immagine, per il luogo in cui siamo.
> 
> se poi avete preso un rosso da lui perchè in qualche modo ha interpretato il vostro invito in maniera diversa, qua non posso farci nulla.
> 
> ...


non era riferito a te infatti 

anche io all'inizio scherzavo... poi se lui prende d'acido ripeto: non è un mio probelma.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ho disapprovato io, te e Simy.
> 
> Perchè? perchè si stava a scherzare, conosci la parola humor ? Bene si stava scherzando. Direi che citare youporn per riprendere uno scherzo fine a se stesso, perchè di quello si trattava è stato alquanto eccessivo.
> 
> ...


 ma cosa ti cambia quando disapprovi? santo cielo.
scusa lo chiedo a te perché nessuno mai si dichiara.
perché lo fai?


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho dato i rossi per principio, soltanto per principio, prima ho spiegato che scherzavo, ho aspettato per vedere se mi si riconoscesse che scherzavo, ho anche scritto che faceva schifo quell'avatar, ma nulla il vuoto assoluto se non la presa di posizione, quindi è partito il rosso.
> 
> Ma il rosso scrivono che non importa a nessuno quindi.




allora Ultimo.... io ho capito che era uno scherzo ed era ovvio lo fosse... Citando you porn è ovvio che scherzavo anch'io, ho tralasciato le faccine... 
Quella forse avrebbero dato il tono gaudente che avevo...

Ovvio che quella foto era disgustosa.... e questo è un fatto. Disapprovare un utente per principio però mi sembra una cazzata... Se io non avessi preso quella foto come uno scherzo ti avrei disapprovato si! 

Capisci quale è stato il mio approccio? Detto questo... non mi attacco a queste cose... sono sciocchezze!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

*riassumete un po*

che tocca fare qui?


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2013)

ma qual era il problema?
volavano cazzi?

:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2013)

ops ...fammi spostare da un'altra parte


free ha detto:


> ma qual era il problema?
> volavano cazzi?
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> che tocca fare qui?


Come reagisci davanti ad un cazzo molto piccolo?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma qual era il problema?
> volavano cazzi?
> 
> :rotfl:


Se sono grandi non è un problema allora...!State svaccando il mio 3d!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come reagisci davanti ad un cazzo molto piccolo?


in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
se poi non lo sa manco usare....non reagisco, mi fingo morta....


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
> non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
> pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
> se poi non lo sa manco usare....non reagisco, *mi fingo morta.*...


:rotfl:queste ragazze ne sanno una più del diavolo, grande:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
> non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
> pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
> se poi non lo sa manco usare....non reagisco, mi fingo morta....


Ti è mai accaduto?su non fate le timide.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
> non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
> pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
> se poi non lo sa manco usare....non reagisco, mi fingo morta....


anvedi la piccolina, sa il fatto suo. ma scusa, nella tua breve vita, quanti ne hai visti (figurativo)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
> non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
> pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
> se poi non lo sa manco usare....*non reagisco, mi fingo morta*....


ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Si*

Mi è stato dato un rosso per questo 3d....!Io con i vostri rossi mi ci pulisco candidamente il culo....!


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in nessun modo...aspetto di vederlo all opera...certo...mi piglia un po male agire ....mm.....nei preliminari diciamo cosi....
> non so bene come impugnarlo ahahahhahaha
> pero se funziona.....una volta capirai...non ne e' mai morto nessuno....
> se poi non lo sa manco usare*....non reagisco, mi fingo morta*....


:risata:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anvedi la piccolina, sa il fatto suo. ma scusa, nella tua breve vita, quanti ne hai visti (figurativo)?


di piselli piccoli?
2
uno e' stato anche il mio ragazzo per un bel po.....lo sapeva usare.....
l altro no.....proprio no, ma ero piccola pure io ahahahah
eravamo in macchina/macchinetta....16 anni avevo....
si sgncio i pantaloni......e si abbasso le mutande....
sbottai a ridere....e me andai....
non ce l ho fatta a trattenermi....

il ragazzo arrivo anni dopo....anni...1 anno dopo....ho accusato meglio il colpo....ma la prima volta mi prese male e mi invetai che all improvviso sentivo che mi stava arrivando il ciclo e non si poteva piu fare


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> di piselli piccoli?
> 2
> uno e' stato anche il mio ragazzo per un bel po.....lo sapeva usare.....
> l altro no.....proprio no, ma ero piccola pure io ahahahah
> ...


Sei una grande.sei una grande!Ecco ti è venuto da ridere giusto?poi?


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> di piselli piccoli?
> 2


e le M o L o XL?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> di piselli piccoli?
> 2
> uno e' stato anche il mio ragazzo per un bel po.....lo sapeva usare.....
> l altro no.....proprio no, ma ero piccola pure io ahahahah
> ...


Ascolta hai un diverso percepire?fisicamente percepisci la differenza fra un cazzo normale ed uno molto piccolo?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una grande.sei una grande!Ecco ti è venuto da ridere giusto?poi?


l ho scritto, me ne sono andata ridendo.....
ma non l ho mai detto a nessuno, nemmeno alle mie amiche.....non sono cosi stronza.....
solo che era un tipo anche molto insicuro.....non mi sarei eccitata nemmeno se ce l avesse avuto grosso.....
era troppo indeciso...la mano sulle pocce ce la dovetti mettere io.....


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

*Oscuro*

scusami, ma proprio non capisco. cosa ti interessa sapere dei cazzi piccoli se tu dici di averne uno oltre la media dei grossi. 

A che pro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho scritto, me ne sono andata ridendo.....
> ma non l ho mai detto a nessuno, nemmeno alle mie amiche.....non sono cosi stronza.....
> solo che era un tipo anche molto insicuro.....non mi sarei eccitata nemmeno se ce l avesse avuto grosso.....
> era troppo indeciso...la mano sulle pocce ce la dovetti mettere io.....


ma povero ragazzo però.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e le M o L o XL?


uno solo molto grande......non mi piaceva affatto......piu male che altro...
gli altri (pochi forse altri 3/4) nella norma....

ma perche tutto cio?
chi ce ; ha piccolo e ha problemi ad affrontare la cosa? ci parlo io.....


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho scritto, me ne sono andata ridendo.....
> ma non l ho mai detto a nessuno, nemmeno alle mie amiche.....non sono cosi stronza.....
> solo che era un tipo anche molto insicuro.....non mi sarei eccitata nemmeno se ce l avesse avuto grosso.....
> era troppo indeciso...la mano sulle pocce ce la dovetti mettere io.....


Perfetto.Tu sei la conferma delle mie deduzioni.Il cazzo influenza la personalità del maschio....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> uno solo molto grande......non mi piaceva affatto......piu male che altro...
> gli altri (pochi forse altri 3/4) nella norma....
> 
> ma perche tutto cio?
> chi ce ; ha piccolo e ha problemi ad affrontare la cosa? *ci parlo io*.....


e che fai, gli aumenti l'autostima?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta hai un diverso percepire?fisicamente percepisci la differenza fra un cazzo normale ed uno molto piccolo?


si certo....si sente la differenza....
ma nel mio caso non e' rilevante affatto...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> scusami, ma proprio non capisco. cosa ti interessa sapere dei cazzi piccoli se tu dici di averne uno oltre la media dei grossi.
> 
> A che pro?


Per capire l'atteggiamento e l'approccio femminile ad un cazzo piccolo.E l'influenza di un cazzo piccolo sulla personalità del maschio!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che fai, gli aumenti l'autostima?


non lo vuoi sapere davvero.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo vuoi sapere davvero.....


tu mi inqUUUUieti Miss


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si certo....si sente la differenza....
> *ma nel mio caso non e' rilevante affatto*...


questa la devi spiegare bene.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si certo....si sente la differenza....
> ma nel mio caso non e' rilevante affatto...


Quindi l'impatto visivo di un cazzo grosso si lascia preferire giusto?Sei più invogliata?infogliata?e ostativo per un potenziale rapporto anorettale?


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che fai, gli aumenti l'autostima?


tu come l'aumenteresti l'autostima ad un maschio, diciamo .......................... insomma dicci dicci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi l'impatto visivo di un cazzo grosso si lascia preferire giusto?Sei più invogliata?*infogliata*?e ostativo per un potenziale rapporto anorettale?


per me una meringata, grazie


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per me una meringata, grazie


Comunque miss è l'unica che risponde seriamente al 3d,una grande!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi l'impatto visivo di un cazzo grosso si lascia preferire giusto?Sei più invogliata?infogliata?e ostativo per un potenziale rapporto anorettale?


perche mi vuoi far diventare volgare?
poi non dite che scrivo cose eccessive!!!!
devo pur rispondere.....

NO oscuro.....io non ho orgasmi vaginali, solo clitoridei.....quindi grosso o piccolo non mi cambia nulla.....lo devi sapere usare. punto.
la visione anche non cambia....certo.....magari sul momento mi guardo intorno un attimo.....per capire dove sta la via di fuga piu vicina...ma se la persona e' coinvolgente, passionale, mi sa prendere (non in quel senso) allora fila tutto liscio come l olio.

santocielo


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

siete le uniche donne rimaste a parlere dell'argomento. siete forse le uniche DONNE di questo luogo? penso di si.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> perche mi vuoi far diventare volgare?
> poi non dite che scrivo cose eccessive!!!!
> devo pur rispondere.....
> 
> ...


Ok,un cazzo sovradimensionato può essere un fattore ostativo per un rapporto anorettale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu come l'aumenteresti l'autostima ad un maschio, diciamo .......................... insomma dicci dicci.


nono buonino. Io ho chiesto a Miss... perchè lei ha detto che NEL SUO CASO non è rilevante... e che se c'è qualcuno con un problema CI PARLA LEI... allora, io sono una ragazza di campagna ma le chiacchere per certe cose secondo me non sono utili, quindi ho fatto la battuta e lei mi ha risposto CHE NON LO VOGLIO SAPERE DAVVERO.
Datosi che ho quasi il doppio dei suoi anni e qualcosina ho visto del mondo ma certe cose cambiare dicendo due paroline no, sto aspettando che mi riveli l'arcano.
Sarà mica un'incantatrice di pipini?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Cara*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono buonino. Io ho chiesto a Miss... perchè lei ha detto che NEL SUO CASO non è rilevante... e che se c'è qualcuno con un problema CI PARLA LEI... allora, io sono una ragazza di campagna ma le chiacchere per certe cose secondo me non sono utili, quindi ho fatto la battuta e lei mi ha risposto CHE NON LO VOGLIO SAPERE DAVVERO.
> Datosi che ho quasi il doppio dei suoi anni e qualcosina ho visto del mondo ma certe cose cambiare dicendo due paroline no, sto aspettando che mi riveli l'arcano.
> Sarà mica un'incantatrice di pipini?


Sai sbriciolata davanti o dietro ad un pisello non contano gli anni.....!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono buonino. Io ho chiesto a Miss... perchè lei ha detto che NEL SUO CASO non è rilevante... e che se c'è qualcuno con un problema CI PARLA LEI... allora, io sono una ragazza di campagna ma le chiacchere per certe cose secondo me non sono utili, quindi ho fatto la battuta e lei mi ha risposto CHE NON LO VOGLIO SAPERE DAVVERO.
> Datosi che ho quasi il doppio dei suoi anni e qualcosina ho visto del mondo ma certe cose cambiare dicendo due paroline no, sto aspettando che mi riveli l'arcano.
> Sarà mica un'incantatrice di pipini?


ma che stai a diiiiiiiiii....
era per dire.....secondo me pesno di poter aumentare l autostima di un uomo parlandoci? dovrei farci sesso.....
allora si...se capita filmo il tutto e te lo mando....
cmq.....il trucco....l arcano....sono le coccole


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai sbriciolata davanti o dietro ad un pisello non contano gli anni.....!


lo so. E ti dirò che non vale neppure il detto cane vecchio non impara gioco nuovo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che stai a diiiiiiiiii....
> era per dire.....secondo me pesno di poter aumentare l autostima di un uomo parlandoci? dovrei farci sesso.....
> allora si...se capita filmo il tutto e te lo mando....
> cmq.....il trucco....l arcano....sono le coccole


Coccole o pompini?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,un cazzo sovradimensionato può essere un fattore ostativo per un rapporto anorettale?


no direi di no...non lo so....non l ho mai fatto.....
pure li....se mi fai rilassare, se mi fai stare bene e tutto il resto no....
se quello che mi chiedi e' se vedi un cazzo grosso ti passa la voglia di farlo da dietro o hai paura....la risposta e' no....
ci si prova, se va va, se non va, ci si rirpova dopo una canna


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che stai a diiiiiiiiii....
> era per dire.....secondo me pesno di poter aumentare l autostima di un uomo parlandoci? dovrei farci sesso.....
> allora si...se capita filmo il tutto e te lo mando....
> cmq.....*il trucco....l arcano....sono le coccole*


si vabbè, preparati meglio e torna al prossimo appello.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coccole o pompini?


coccole e pompini


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no direi di no...non lo so....non l ho mai fatto.....
> pure li....se mi fai rilassare, se mi fai stare bene e tutto il resto no....
> se quello che mi chiedi e' se vedi un cazzo grosso ti passa la voglia di farlo da dietro o hai paura....la risposta e' no....
> ci si prova, se va va, se non va, ci si rirpova dopo una canna


Ok vediamo di chiosare.Per te un cazzo piccolo non è un problema,però se è piccolo il rischio e di ridergli in faccia!Poi a livello anorettale non fai differenze.Nei rapporti orali cosa preferisci?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè, preparati meglio e torna al prossimo appello.


ah no?
e tu cosa fai allora? 
perche io penso che se metti un uomo a suo agio, se lo fai sentire a suo agio e gli fai capire che poco ti frega delle dimnsioni allora qualcosa ne esce....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> coccole e pompini


vedi che non sei preparata? abbiamo detto piccolo, non diversamente erettile.
Mamma mia.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok vediamo di chiosare.Per te un cazzo piccolo non è un problema,però se è piccolo il rischio e di ridergli in faccia!Poi a livello anorettale non fai differenze.Nei rapporti orali cosa preferisci?


non hai capito.
ho riso una volta ero piccola....sara stato il secondo pisello che vedevo in vita mia.....
nei rapporti orali grande....


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che non sei preparata? abbiamo detto piccolo, non diversamente erettile.
> Mamma mia.


sto aspettando i tuoi insegnamenti...op meglio....correzioni....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah no?
> e tu cosa fai allora?
> perche io penso che se metti un uomo a suo agio, se lo fai sentire a suo agio e gli fai capire che poco ti frega delle dimnsioni allora qualcosa ne esce....


le dimensioni sue lui le sa già. E' per ovviare alla prova pratica che si permette una prova orale per fargli prendere la sufficenza.
Oh, mica il 6 politico,eh?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non hai capito.
> ho riso una volta ero piccola....sara stato il secondo pisello che vedevo in vita mia.....
> nei rapporti orali grande....


Che cappella prefersici?normotipo?circoincisa?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le dimensioni sue lui le sa già. E' per ovviare alla prova pratica che si permette una prova orale per fargli prendere la sufficenza.
> Oh, mica il 6 politico,eh?


beneficienza o 6 politico?
correggi troppo in fretta.....
no certo che no...ma hai idea di che problema possa essere per un uomo avere un pisellino piccolo?
un po come avere una tetta piu grande dell altra.....notevolmente..
cosa vorresti in quel caso? una spagnola di prova?
eh scusa eh....sei perfida.....


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cappella prefersici?normotipo?circoincisa?


allora questo e' importante....
normalmente per una questione di igene circonciso.....
pero se conosco la persona e so che e' pulita allora va bene pure non


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beneficienza o 6 politico?
> correggi troppo in fretta.....
> no certo che no...ma hai idea di che problema possa essere per un uomo avere un pisellino piccolo?
> un po come avere una tetta piu grande dell altra.....notevolmente..
> ...


macchè perfida. Si sdrammatizza. Si usa l'ingegno dove non ci sono i mezzi. Ops, è tardi, devo andare a cavallo, ciao


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> allora questo e' importante....
> normalmente per una questione di igene circonciso.....
> pero se conosco la persona e so che e' pulita allora va bene pure non


Come ti poni davanti o dietro ad un cazzo non troppo turgido al limite del moscio?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ti poni davanti o dietro ad un cazzo non troppo turgido al limite del moscio?


non ho capito la domanda


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda


Parliamo di durezza,un pisello turgido o moscio,ti è mai capitato un pisello moscetto?cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo di durezza,un pisello turgido o moscio,ti è mai capitato un pisello moscetto?cosa hai fatto?


no non mi e' mai successo.....
ma guarda oscuro che io sciallissima sul sesso....easy going....pare brutto detto cosi ma non fraimtendete vi prego...ma e' facile fare sesso con me......cioe'.....
non mi faccio le paranoie grande duro piccolo moscio....questo no, quello no, cosi mi fa male, cosi il dottorer ha detto di no....
e' sesso....
ci si deve divertire......si fa quel che si puo....


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no non mi e' mai successo.....
> ma guarda oscuro che io sciallissima sul sesso....easy going....pare brutto detto cosi ma non fraimtendete vi prego...ma e' facile fare sesso con me......cioe'.....
> non mi faccio le paranoie grande duro piccolo moscio....questo no, quello no, cosi mi fa male, cosi il dottorer ha detto di no....
> e' sesso....
> ci si deve divertire......si fa quel che si puo....


Ma a me piaci proprio per questo.Qui dentro tutte aggressive poi...!Tu rispondi con naturalezza ad ogni domanda.Mi sei proprio simpatica!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a me piaci proprio per questo.Qui dentro tutte aggressive poi...!Tu rispondi con naturalezza ad ogni domanda.Mi sei proprio simpatica!


sei stanco e'? t hanno fatto patire ste donne oggi per un paio di risposte?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> sei stanco e'? t hanno fatto patire ste donne oggi per un paio di risposte?


Sono abituato....tranquilla,conosco i miei polli!Queste davanti ad un pisello scappano dalla mamma...!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.


Si 2 volte con due uomini diversi: nel primo caso e' stata una défaillance momentanea, lui non aveva problemi di nessun tipo ma in quell'occasione eravamo sul mare con un sole battente, temperatura elevata, tecnicamente ha avuto un calo di pressione che l'ha smontato, episodio unico .. Stavamo insieme non ho proprio sfanculato nulla, può capitare e per quanto lui fosse dispiaciuto gli ho chiaramente detto che se di faceva paranoie era sciocco. Nel secondo caso lui aveva problemi che rifiutava di riconoscere ( peraltro curabili) non ne feci nemmeno un quel caso un dramma ne mi rifiutai di rivederlo ma lui forse perché rancoroso rispetto al suo problema comincio a fare battutine poco edificanti così mi trovai costretta a chiarire che era un suo problema e che non poteva scaricare su altri ciò che non voleva ammettere e fini li ... I suoi problemi che io sappia sono continuati anche con le altre


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si 2 volte con due uomini diversi: nel primo caso e' stata una défaillance momentanea, lui non aveva problemi di nessun tipo ma in quell'occasione eravamo sul mare con un sole battente, temperatura elevata, tecnicamente ha avuto un calo di pressione che l'ha smontato, episodio unico .. Stavamo insieme non ho proprio sfanculato nulla, può capitare e per quanto lui fosse dispiaciuto gli ho chiaramente detto che se di faceva paranoie era sciocco. Nel secondo caso lui aveva problemi che rifiutava di riconoscere ( peraltro curabili) non ne feci nemmeno un quel caso un dramma ne mi rifiutai di rivederlo ma lui forse perché rancoroso rispetto al suo problema comincio a dare battutine poco edificanti così mi trovai costretta ad chiarire che era un suo problema e che non poteva scaricare su altri ciò che non voleva ammettere e fini li ... I suoi problemi che io sappia sono continuati anche con le altre


Tu hai disquisito di deficit erettivi.La mia domanda verteva sulle dimensioni,e sul modo di porti davanti ad un uomo ipodotato!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai disquisito di deficit erettivi.La mia domanda verteva sulle dimensioni,e sul modo di porti davanti ad un uomo ipodotato!


Ah non mi è mai capitato :mrgreen: Casomai l'opposto :mrgreen: Quindi boh però tendenzialmente non sfanculo così su due piedi ... E nemmeno faccio battute ... Se permetti la classe non è acqua ed io ne EBBI :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah non mi è mai capitato :mrgreen: Casomai l'opposto :mrgreen: Quindi boh però tendenzialmente non sfanculo così su due piedi ... E nemmeno faccio battute ... Se permetti la classe non è acqua ed io ne EBBI :mrgreen:


Sai sto studiando quanto le dimensioni del pene influiscono sulla personalità dell'uomo!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.


Non per esser pignoletta, io ho letto e risposto, ora scarso virilità non dipende esclusivamente dalle dimensioni ma anche dalla capacità erettiva, lo puoi avere lungo pure tre metri ma se rimane stile lombrichetto che ci fai??? :singleeye: Comunque immagino che poi la discussione sia trascesa :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non per esser pignoletta, io ho letto e risposto, ora scarso virilità non dipende esclusivamente dalle dimensioni ma anche dalla capacità erettiva, lo puoi avere lungo pure tre metri ma se rimane stile lombrichetto che ci fai??? :singleeye: Comunque immagino che poi la discussione sia trascesa :carneval:


Purtroppo si,d'altronde se non ci penso io a scrivere 3d di spessore....!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo si,d'altronde se non ci penso io a scrivere 3d di spessore....!


Però tornando a palla ... Dipende da come l'uomo ha vissuto le sue esperienze sessuali nonostante il problema ... Vado ad intuito se il problema è notevole probabilmente la sessualità verrà vissuta con insicurezza o addirittura evitata


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però tornando a palla ... Dipende da come l'uomo ha vissuto le sue esperienze sessuali nonostante il problema ... Vado ad intuito se il problema è notevole probabilmente la sessualità verrà vissuta con insicurezza o addirittura evitata


Si,secondo me un pisello piccolo provoca anche deficit caratteriali.Insicurezza,difficoltà di approccio con le donne,timidezza,guarda ultimo per esempio,un caso classico!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,secondo me un pisello piccolo provoca anche deficit caratteriali.Insicurezza,difficoltà di approccio con le donne,timidezza,guarda ultimo per esempio,un caso classico!


Ma povero!!!!! Ma poi come fai a sapere :mrgreen:?


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Tu sei la conferma delle mie deduzioni.Il cazzo influenza la personalità del maschio....!


Già detto e ridetto...


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche mi vuoi far diventare volgare?
> poi non dite che scrivo cose eccessive!!!!
> devo pur rispondere.....
> 
> ...


però per quanto riguarda gli orgasmi vaginali dipende molto dalle dimensioni... Io solo con quelli xl sn riuscita... E il mio ragazzo è uno di questi! Se il tuo ragazzo nn è riuscito negli anni magary prova con un toy(o con toy anche ) perché avere i primi insieme ai secondi.... Beh prova e poi mi dirai!


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono abituato....tranquilla,conosco i miei polli!Queste davanti ad un pisello scappano dalla mamma...!


miii tutte piglia mazzi,e noi di tradinet siamo le più fedeli allora...  via un buon posto per trovare donna... :rotfl: donne di fuori ne prendono a palate e noi nel parlarne scappiamo da mamma :rotfl: :angelo:


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

cmq si ho conosciuto i ragazzi che lo avevano piccolo,nelle comitive a volte vedi più di ciò che vorresti vedere...e tendenzialmente chi lo ha più in forma  ha anche una capacita di esser una sorta di leader...spesso è più cercato...ma ci sn anche casi di ragazzi che avendo mancanza di giù...si sn ingegnati in altri pregi.... Cmq nelle comitive spesso il più"piccolino"viene preso in giro e anche gli amici tendono a farne argomento di scherzo e di esaltazione invece per chi lo ha più grande... Però per esser pignoli nn specifichi se ti interessa un pene che sia lungo o corto... Ma lo spessore è più importante... Se è xl ma poi di poco spessore è sempre poco funzionale... Mentre un normo con spessore è cosa buona e giusta  ma il meglio anche superdotato con altrettanto spessore e questo è più che buono... Però beh... A volte la natura ti sorprende e ci sn delle cose da non crederci da quanto sono enormi che sei costretta a rifiutare per paura che la cosa possaa assomigliare ad un parto e non a un qualcosa di bello vabbe chiedevi altro scusa...faccio discorsi a cazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> però per quanto riguarda gli orgasmi vaginali dipende molto dalle dimensioni... Io solo con quelli xl sn riuscita... E il mio ragazzo è uno di questi! Se il tuo ragazzo nn è riuscito negli anni magary prova con un toy(o con toy anche ) perché avere i primi insieme ai secondi.... Beh prova e poi mi dirai!


Sbagli se pensi che sia il mio ragazzo a non esserci riuscito...non dipende sempre tutto da loro scared...
Ma vabbe...


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sbagli se pensi che sia il mio ragazzo a non esserci riuscito...non dipende sempre tutto da loro scared...
> Ma vabbe...


ma io sono una che non crede a questa distinzione, tutte riusciamo ad avere entrambi gli orgasmi... Ovvio che non è per forza solo colpa sua... Ma ci sta la non conoscenza profonda del proprio corpo,il non esser del tutto rilassati,vari tipi di posizioni,varie attitudini... Se ne provano tante e poi si riesce....non è un limite ovvio,ma è un peccato non provarli,non te ne faccio una colpa ne a te ne al tuo ragazzo,ovvio. Il mio è solo un consiglio da amica, sono riuscita ad aiutarne un po',ma cn loro era semplice mi raccontavano...e su vari suggerimenti ho avuto tnt grazie... Ho sempre odiato la poca conoscenza del corpo femminile... Xk abbiamo tante sfumature ed è bello scoprirle tutte


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma io sono una che non crede a questa distinzione, tutte riusciamo ad avere entrambi gli orgasmi... Ovvio che non è per forza solo colpa sua... Ma ci sta la non conoscenza profonda del proprio corpo,il non esser del tutto rilassati,vari tipi di posizioni,varie attitudini... Se ne provano tante e poi si riesce....non è un limite ovvio,ma è un peccato non provarli,non te ne faccio una colpa ne a te ne al tuo ragazzo,ovvio. Il mio è solo un consiglio da amica, sono riuscita ad aiutarne un po',ma cn loro era semplice mi raccontavano...e su vari suggerimenti ho avuto tnt grazie... Ho sempre odiato la poca conoscenza del corpo femminile... Xk abbiamo tante sfumature ed è bello scoprirle tutte


Nel mio caso parli di cose che non conosci


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a me piaci proprio per questo.Qui dentro tutte aggressive poi...!Tu rispondi con naturalezza ad ogni domanda.Mi sei proprio simpatica!


*PIU' PORCHERRIMO DI COSI' NON SI PUO' 
*​


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Xk abbiamo tante sfumature ed è bello scoprirle tutte


Scopriamole insieme, potrebbe essere interessante.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



Lui ha detto:


> *PIU' PORCHERRIMO DI COSI' NON SI PUO'
> *​


Caro lui miss è una grande!


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma io sono una che non crede a questa distinzione, tutte riusciamo ad avere entrambi gli orgasmi... Ovvio che non è per forza solo colpa sua... Ma ci sta la non conoscenza profonda del proprio corpo,il non esser del tutto rilassati,vari tipi di posizioni,varie attitudini... Se ne provano tante e poi si riesce....non è un limite ovvio,ma è un peccato non provarli,non te ne faccio una colpa ne a te ne al tuo ragazzo,ovvio. Il mio è solo un consiglio da amica, sono riuscita ad aiutarne un po',ma cn loro era semplice mi raccontavano...e su vari suggerimenti ho avuto tnt grazie... Ho sempre odiato la poca conoscenza del corpo femminile... Xk abbiamo tante sfumature ed è bello scoprirle tutte


.....dal promemoria:
l'orgasmo è solo uno, cambia la stimolazione per arrivarci


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....dal promemoria:
> l'orgasmo è solo uno, cambia la stimolazione per arrivarci


*L'orgasmo rimane sotto molti aspetti ancora un mistero, una grande sensazione di piacere unita ad un'attivazione fisica del corpo molto potente, difficile da raccontare.
C'è chi ritiene che esistano più tipi di orgasmo, specie tra le donne. Di sicuro c'è il fatto che esistono più modi di arrivare all'orgasmo, anche se in ultima analisi tutto sembra avere le stesse origini.Di solito si parla di orgasmo clitorideo quando non c'è stata penetrazione ed è l'orgasmo raggiunto più comunemente con la masturbazione, mentre per orgasmo vaginale si intende l'orgasmo che proviene della stimolazione della vagina tramite penetrazione.La vagina è molto sensibile alla stimolazione, in particolare il terzo esterno, cioè la prima parte vicino all'apertura esterna: per molte donne però questa stimolazione non è sufficiente a raggiungere l'orgasmo e la filmografia porno non aiuta a capire che molte volte è necessaria una ulteriore (anche minima)stimolazione del clitoride.E’ dunque normale raggiungere l'orgasmo avendo necessità di una stimolazione clitoridea?La stimolazione che offre il pene introdotto in vagina è scarsa. L'orgasmo viene raggiunto dalla donna grazie all'insieme di emozioni fisiche e psichiche che la coinvolgono nel rapporto sessuale ed una parte importante, nel procurare le sensazioni, viene svolta dalla stimolazione clitoridea più o meno diretta.Tale stimolazione, senza l'intervento di una manipolazione diretta, avviene, in parte, attraverso la trazione delle piccole labbra che stimolano così il clitoride e per un altro verso, tramite lo sfregamento del clitoride sul pube dell'uomo. Se la posizione assunta durante il coito o la conformazione dei genitali dei partner, non permettono questa stimolazione, si rivela necessaria la manipolazione diretta del clitoride.Dunque la necessità di usare una contemporanea stimolazione del clitoride durante il rapporto non corrisponde ad alcuna anomalia.Non esiste una vera distinzione netta tra orgasmo clitorideo e orgasmo vaginale: questo perché entrambi coinvolgono il clitoride che viene in ogni caso coinvolto e stimolato anche durante la penetrazione.Si deve anche dire che non tutte le donne hanno provato l’orgasmo durante la penetrazione e questo dipende anche dall’idea che sopraggiunga senza stimolazione del clitoride e quasi “magicamente”; in realtà oggi sappiamo che il clitoride è il massimo centro erogeno della donna e la maggior parte degli orgasmi proviene dalla stimolazione, diretta o indiretta, proprio di questa zona.Anche se sono molte le persone che credono che esistano due diverse esperienze orgasmiche chiamate "clitorideo" e "vaginale", l'aggettivo sta ad indicare invece il tipo di stimolazione prevalente: questo è il principale motivo che rende inutile la distinzione tra orgasmo vaginale e clitorideo, una distinzione che molto frequentemente innesca erroneamente angoscia, sensi di colpa, tristezza e sensazioni di inadeguatezza per molte donne a causa della “incapacità” di raggiungere l’orgasmo vaginale o clitoride



*Va meglio così ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

hai messo il testo in candeggina?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....dal promemoria:
> l'orgasmo è solo uno, cambia la stimolazione per arrivarci


@Scared,
mi ero persa una parte di commento

non puoi parlare di poca conoscenza del copro femminile....cosa sai della mia relazione?
ho 26 anni credo di conoscere abbastanza bene il mio copro....sono 6 anni che sto con la stessa persona...pensi che non conosca il mio copro? o che io mi vergogno di dirgli cosa mi piace o cosa no?

pensa bimba bella prima di sparare giudizi alla cieca....
sono molto felice per te e delle tue doti di sessuologa....non nel mio caso....


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'orgasmo rimane sotto molti aspetti ancora un mistero, una grande sensazione di piacere unita ad un'attivazione fisica del corpo molto potente, difficile da raccontare.
> C'è chi ritiene che esistano più tipi di orgasmo, specie tra le donne.* Di sicuro c'è il fatto che esistono più modi di arrivare all'orgasmo, anche se in ultima analisi tutto sembra avere le stesse origini.*Di solito si parla di orgasmo clitorideo quando non c'è stata penetrazione ed è l'orgasmo raggiunto più comunemente con la masturbazione, mentre per orgasmo vaginale si intende l'orgasmo che proviene della stimolazione della vagina tramite penetrazione.La vagina è molto sensibile alla stimolazione, in particolare il terzo esterno, cioè la prima parte vicino all'apertura esterna: per molte donne però questa stimolazione non è sufficiente a raggiungere l'orgasmo e la filmografia porno non aiuta a capire che molte volte è necessaria una ulteriore (anche minima)stimolazione del clitoride.E’ dunque normale raggiungere l'orgasmo avendo necessità di una stimolazione clitoridea?La stimolazione che offre il pene introdotto in vagina è scarsa. L'orgasmo viene raggiunto dalla donna grazie all'insieme di emozioni fisiche e psichiche che la coinvolgono nel rapporto sessuale ed una parte importante, nel procurare le sensazioni, viene svolta dalla stimolazione clitoridea più o meno diretta.Tale stimolazione, senza l'intervento di una manipolazione diretta, avviene, in parte, attraverso la trazione delle piccole labbra che stimolano così il clitoride e per un altro verso, tramite lo sfregamento del clitoride sul pube dell'uomo. Se la posizione assunta durante il coito o la conformazione dei genitali dei partner, non permettono questa stimolazione, si rivela necessaria la manipolazione diretta del clitoride.Dunque la necessità di usare una contemporanea stimolazione del clitoride durante il rapporto non corrisponde ad alcuna anomalia.Non esiste una vera distinzione netta tra orgasmo clitorideo e orgasmo vaginale: questo perché entrambi coinvolgono il clitoride che viene in ogni caso coinvolto e stimolato anche durante la penetrazione.Si deve anche dire che non tutte le donne hanno provato l’orgasmo durante la penetrazione e questo dipende anche dall’idea che sopraggiunga senza stimolazione del clitoride e quasi “magicamente”; in realtà oggi sappiamo che il clitoride è il massimo centro erogeno della donna e la maggior parte degli orgasmi proviene dalla stimolazione, diretta o indiretta, proprio di questa zona.Anche se sono molte le persone che credono che esistano due diverse esperienze orgasmiche chiamate "clitorideo" e "vaginale", l'aggettivo sta ad indicare invece il tipo di stimolazione prevalente: questo è il principale motivo che rende *inutile la distinzione tra orgasmo vaginale e clitorideo, una distinzione che molto frequentemente innesca erroneamente angoscia, sensi di colpa, tristezza e sensazioni di inadeguatezza* per molte donne a causa della “incapacità” di raggiungere l’orgasmo vaginale o clitoride


grazie per la conferma ma di testi potremmo citarne molti altri  e decisamente più autorevoli.


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....dal promemoria:
> l'orgasmo è solo uno, cambia la stimolazione per arrivarci



Ciao 

ci vorrà molto tempo, affinché la mal-informazione da parte di tanti 
medici rinomati ... e psicologi e sessuologi ecc. che si aggrappano ancora
a vecchie teorie ... svaniscano nel dimenticatoio ... 

anche se, con l'orgasmo ... la donna ha più spazio di gioco ... 
forse è questo ... che confonde ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai messo il testo in candeggina?


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie per la conferma ma di testi potremmo citarne molti altri  e decisamente più autorevoli.


E bhe postali no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe postali no?


c'è già il tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è già il tuo.



Però Minerva così mica si arriva a capire cosa giusto o sbagliato c'è nel post che inviato io. Fa lo stesso comunque, io avevo postato per dare una risposta a te, dopo comunque aver letto quello che postavo, mi sembrava e mi sembra tutt'ora una lettura ottima, ma se qualcosa c'è da rettificare rettifichiamola.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Minerva così mica si arriva a capire cosa giusto o sbagliato c'è nel post che inviato io. Fa lo stesso comunque, io avevo postato per dare una risposta a te, dopo comunque aver letto quello che postavo, mi sembrava e mi sembra tutt'ora una lettura ottima, ma se qualcosa c'è da rettificare rettifichiamola.


le cose sono molto semplici, non capisco cosa ci sia da chiarire; forse pensavi di correggere ma hai solo confermato quello che ho detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Minerva così mica si arriva a capire cosa giusto o sbagliato c'è nel post che inviato io. Fa lo stesso comunque, io avevo postato per dare una risposta a te, dopo comunque aver letto quello che postavo, mi sembrava e mi sembra tutt'ora una lettura ottima, ma se qualcosa c'è da rettificare rettifichiamola.


http://www.edu-sessualita.it/compl/corporeita3.htm


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le cose sono molto semplici, non capisco cosa ci sia da chiarire; forse pensavi di correggere ma hai solo confermato quello che ho detto.



No, ci siamo capiti male allora. Ho postato per quotarti. Quando mi hai risposto dicendo che ci sono altri autorevoli scritti da prendere in considerazione ho pensato che il post che serviva a quotarti non fosse del tutto giusto nella descrizione.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ci siamo capiti male allora. Ho postato per quotarti. Quando mi hai risposto dicendo che ci sono altri autorevoli scritti da prendere in considerazione ho pensato che il post che serviva a quotarti non fosse del tutto giusto nella descrizione.


chiedo scusa.mi ha sviato il fatto che nell'angolo avessi affermato il contrario ma evidentemente sei tanto intelligente e aperto da poter cambiare idea.


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

*patata mia*

Ti adoro per la tua spontaneità e naturalezza
<3


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

*oscuro*

Se vuoi rispondo anche io.
Ma non ho mai avuto rapporti sessuali con uomini poco dotati, ho solo giocato - petting.
Posso dire ugualmente la mia?


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se vuoi rispondo anche io.
> Ma non ho mai avuto rapporti sessuali con uomini poco dotati, ho solo giocato - petting.
> Posso dire ugualmente la mia?


ovvio che sì.  poi ti faremo avre una copia autografata del libro in prossima uscita scritto a 4 mani da me e dall'esimio professor Oscuro


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se vuoi rispondo anche io.
> Ma non ho mai avuto rapporti sessuali con uomini poco dotati, ho solo giocato - petting.
> Posso dire ugualmente la mia?


no tu devi dire la tua!
sono 2 giorni che aspetto il tuo intervento....
ma insomma....:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no tu devi dire la tua!
> sono 2 giorni che aspetto il tuo intervento....
> ma insomma....:mrgreen:


Scusa stellina mia  non ti faccio aspettare oltre...

Allora... il primo pisello piccolo che mi è capitato è stato quello di A., un amico con cui ho trescato dopo un furioso litigio con Elio. Sono rimasta un pochino delusa, per la sua fama più che altro. Era un porcone, assatanato di sesso, con moltissima esperienza. Mi aspettavo un pisellone, insomma... uno così, nella mia mentalità forse un po' sciocca, doveva avercelo grosso.
Quel giorno abbiamo giocato e basta, l'ho toccato soltanto. E dopo che sono venuta, mi sono fatta riaccompagnare a casa  lui voleva un pom pino altrimenti, dice, non riusciva a venire, ma non mi andava di farglielo. Non per le ridotte dimensioni, comunque. 
Era un bell'uccello, al di là di tutto.

Il secondo pisello piccolo è stato quello di M. e quella è stata una delusione cocente.
Con questa persona c'era moltissima passione. C'era stata una tresca finita, in cui c'eravamo solo baciati, senza esplorare. Era rimasta l'attrazione forte, covata per due anni e mezzo... e il momento in cui l'ha tirato fuori, ci sono rimasta un po' male...  un pisello corto e stretto...
Non ho dato a vedere assolutamente la cosa e ci ho giocato comunque, ci siamo masturbati e in seguito gli ho fatto un pom pino.
Diciamo che a livello visivo e tattile non era il massimo, scivolava parecchio e non c'era quel gusto di fare i pom pini come quando è normale o grosso (e di solito c'è difficoltà a farlo entrare tutto in bocca) ma siccome lui mi piaceva molto, non era un dettaglio importante. La tresca è finita per altri motivi.

Sono stata abbastanza esauriente?  A disposizione di altre domande da parte degli illustrissimi perplesso e oscuro e da parte ovviamente della mia donna... cuore mio ninfomane... ti bacio tutta!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vorrei dare a questo 3d una connotazione seria e di spessore.Vorrei chiedervi:vi è mai capitato di avere un rapporto sessuale con un uomo che stava molto scarso di virilità?come avete reagito?cosa avete fatto?l'avete rivisto?l'avete sfanculato?con quale scusa?sono curioso.



con tutti quelli che ho passato è ovvio che mi sia successo, Oscuro
devo proprio raccontare quel che ho fatto col succitato arnese?
oscuro ho la massima fiducia in te, so che hai già capito :mrgreen:


per dirla in modo diplomatico, una signora di buon senso deve saper fare di necessità virtù :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa stellina mia  non ti faccio aspettare oltre...
> 
> Allora... il primo pisello piccolo che mi è capitato è stato quello di A., un amico con cui ho trescato dopo un furioso litigio con Elio. Sono rimasta un pochino delusa, per la sua fama più che altro. Era un porcone, assatanato di sesso, con moltissima esperienza. Mi aspettavo un pisellone, insomma... uno così, nella mia mentalità forse un po' sciocca, doveva avercelo grosso.
> Quel giorno abbiamo giocato e basta, l'ho toccato soltanto. E dopo che sono venuta, mi sono fatta riaccompagnare a casa  lui voleva un *pom pino* altrimenti, dice, non riusciva a venire, ma non mi andava di farglielo. Non per le ridotte dimensioni, comunque.
> ...


scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


stavo rotolando dalla sedia, ti detesto:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


minerva me fai taja'.....ahahahahahahah


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


Che ne so, temo mi censuri la parola.

Proviamo.

POMPINO.

Ok, lo scriverò attaccato.


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

SCOPARE.
SESSO.
SCOPATA.

Bene  si legge tutto!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Toy*



Principessa ha detto:


> Se vuoi rispondo anche io.
> Ma non ho mai avuto rapporti sessuali con uomini poco dotati, ho solo giocato - petting.
> Posso dire ugualmente la mia?


Tu?tu puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa la domanda , pincipessa. ma scrivi pom pino per dare nome e congome alla fellatio?


E' quello che mi son chiesta pure io


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che ne so, temo mi censuri la parola.
> 
> Proviamo.
> 
> ...


Da me si usa più bocchino per dire ... Però in realtà pompino rende meglio l'idea ...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

e pompa no?
perché dobbiamo essere riduttivi?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pompa no?
> perché dobbiamo essere riduttivi?


Mmmhh no mi fa pensare all'acqua :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmhh no mi fa pensare all'acqua :carneval:


Io pure preferisco pompa.
Anzi
'na bella pompa...hahah


----------



## Spider (9 Novembre 2013)

...a parte che tutto sto parlare di pompe...
me lo ha fatto diventare duro dopo la seconda lettura...
ma come si fa ad interrogarsi sulle dimensioni di un pisello?
e poi a rispondere...
le donne non escono dai soliti clichè,
grossso è meglio...però dipende... la realtà è che se gli metti in mano un centimetro, 
non sanno capire la differenza tra 15 o 20 di centimetri.
eppure una differenza ci sta.
 (5 cm)
poi non capisco, l'interrogarsi di un superdotato, i super sono sempre stati benevoli...
e delle dimensioni dei fratelli si sono sempre interessati poco...anzi incoraggiano.
tanto hanno di loro.
OScù...c'hai mica il microcosmo?


----------



## marietto (9 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pompa no?
> perché dobbiamo essere riduttivi?


Forse perché, nel caso specifico, era riferito ad una dotazione mini...


----------



## marietto (9 Novembre 2013)

Però... Complimenti alle donne del forum! Tutte con fidanzato o marito XL o XXL... 
Ma non è che...
- Lei a lui: "Caro, ma quanti saranno 20 centimetri?"
- Lui a lei: "Mmm... Pressappoco... Così" (mostra una misura con le dita)
- Lei a lui: "Accidenti! Ma allora il tuo sarà almeno 30/35 cm!!!"
- Lui a lei: "Mmbeh... Più o meno..."

Che poi sembra che sia il motivo per cui tante donne hanno difficoltà a valutare le distanze nei parcheggi... 

:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Però... Complimenti alle donne del forum! Tutte con fidanzato o marito XL o XXL...
> Ma non è che...
> - Lei a lui: "Caro, ma quanti saranno 20 centimetri?"
> - Lui a lei: "Mmm... Pressappoco... Così" (mostra una misura con le dita)
> ...


:rotfl: il mio zio muratore e il nonno falegname, sin da piccola li andavo a trovare e mi hanno abituata bene ai metri :rotfl: 
E sarà forse per questo che parcheggio benissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Però... Complimenti alle donne del forum! Tutte con fidanzato o marito XL o XXL...
> Ma non è che...
> - Lei a lui: "Caro, ma quanti saranno 20 centimetri?"
> - Lui a lei: "Mmm... Pressappoco... Così" (mostra una misura con le dita)
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma no pure taglia M però a me una XS non è mai capitataSui parcheggi non mi pronuncio :carneval:


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

una volta mi è capitato uno che doveva essere sui 7 - 8 cm.insomma a 10 non ci arrivava manc a pregarlo.Abbiamo cominciato ma il mio morale era a terra io ho detto ah ah uh e lui ha fatto.ho salvato il suocontatto con NON RISPONDERE


----------



## andrea53 (22 Novembre 2013)

*hahaha!!!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da me si usa più bocchino per dire ... Però in realtà pompino rende meglio l'idea ...


anche da noi si dice così, ma il nome più buffo gliel'hanno trovato dalle parti di Livorno:

provate a chiamarlo anche voi_ mugolone _:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
per vedere l'effetto che fa...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> anche da noi si dice così, ma il nome più buffo gliel'hanno trovato dalle parti di Livorno:
> 
> provate a chiamarlo anche voi_ mugolone _:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> per vedere l'effetto che fa...


Mugolone ... Da noi che mugola si lamenta in modo lagnoso


----------



## Spider (22 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: il mio zio muratore e il nonno falegname, sin da piccola li andavo a trovare e mi hanno abituata bene ai metri :rotfl:
> E sarà forse per questo che parcheggio benissimo



...sicura, sicura...che erano il nonnno e lo zio??????


----------

